# Dog Collar vs Dog harnass for Shih Tzu



## pmh (May 11, 2008)

Would a dog harnass be better or a dog collar, when training my shih tzus? My last Shih Tzu had collapsed Trach, and I didn't put a collar on her in her older years. She just walked beside me. 

It looks like a harnass would be more comfortable (This would be teddy bear clipped - not long flowing coat Shih Tzu). 

I have to admit, I did have a harnass for my Muffin, but I could never figure out how to put the darn thing on right.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I prefer a step in harness for my little ones. They are available all over online, sometimes Petsmart stocks them in the store near us. This is the one I have from PetEdge.com. They are also available at JeffersPet.com...

http://www.petedge.com/Guardian-Gear-Nylon-Two-Step-Harnesses-TP817.pro


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Er...the jury's out on this one, especially given all the small dogs I see in harnesses pulling their owners along...they often have retractable leads too...go figure...

I'd say a no pull or step in harness would be fine for your little guys...but please teach them not to pull...that is one of my biggest pet peeves is seeing little dogs (well any dog really) pull their owners along, and not being able to keep them from racing up to a potentially nasty dog, regardless of size; and regardless of size, small dogs racing up to small children can still be intimidating as well. I encountered two of these today...the owner could do little to control her dogs from approaching any dog and there were about 6 little kids running away from them as they approached, because they were so far ahead of her.  These same children were eager to come up to my Sophie, because they could recognize that she was under control. 

er...off my soap box of sorts, for now...


----------



## Evie (May 2, 2008)

We have found this useful for our small dogs. As with anything else, YMMV.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Evie said:


> We have found this useful for our small dogs. As with anything else, YMMV.


The problem I have with that one, especially because these are Shih Tzus (who experience collapsed trachea fairly often), is that this particular harness puts ALOT of pressure on the throat, because of the way it is designed; I prefer a harness that has a chest strap between the legs...it keeps the breast strap DOWN where it needs to be, to prevent CT on a dog who could be subject to it.


----------



## pmh (May 11, 2008)

Thank you for the good info


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

I have both a collar and harness for my shih tzu. The only collar I've found that doesn't matt the coat is a rolled leather collar. It's one of the best things I've bought since I got him. Also I use the puppia harness. It has helped with the matting because of where the arm holes are places. Everytime I would come back from a walk (even around the block) he would be matted on his chest and under his arms. Now he doesn't.

Many harness come with a picture so make sure to look for that too. 

Collar: Comes in many more colors
http://www.petco.com/Shop/SearchResults.aspx?Nav=1&N=0&Ntt=rolled+leather

The harness you can find at many online shops, but I found mine on ebay for a lot less. They also come in many different colors and patterns.
http://www.cheengoo.com/images/harness_puppia_soft_harness.jpg

BTW welcome to DF.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I also like Lupine harnesses (with the chest strap of course...they come with and without); and they have a 'destruction guarentee'...lol!


----------



## Evie (May 2, 2008)

Love's_Sophie said:


> The problem I have with that one, especially because these are Shih Tzus (who experience collapsed trachea fairly often), is that this particular harness puts ALOT of pressure on the throat, because of the way it is designed; I prefer a harness that has a chest strap between the legs...it keeps the breast strap DOWN where it needs to be, to prevent CT on a dog who could be subject to it.


I know nothing about that particular breed. I haven't had issues with it on either of our pups, though neither of them have any (breed) tracheal problems. Interestingly, these were (also) recommended to us by our vet.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Evie said:


> I know nothing about that particular breed. I haven't had issues with it on either of our pups, though neither of them have any (breed) tracheal problems. Interestingly, these were (also) recommended to us by our vet.


Ahh... 

See, I have seen these used, and there is more pressure put on the throat than if you were to just use a collar, which perplexes me, because when you choose to use a harness, most owners are trying to avoid that throat pressure


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

Love's_Sophie said:


> Er...the jury's out on this one, especially given all the small dogs I see in harnesses pulling their owners along...they often have retractable leads too...go figure...
> 
> I'd say a no pull or step in harness would be fine for your little guys...but please teach them not to pull...that is one of my biggest pet peeves is seeing little dogs (well any dog really) pull their owners along, and not being able to keep them from racing up to a potentially nasty dog, regardless of size; and regardless of size, small dogs racing up to small children can still be intimidating as well. I encountered two of these today...the owner could do little to control her dogs from approaching any dog and there were about 6 little kids running away from them as they approached, because they were so far ahead of her.  These same children were eager to come up to my Sophie, because they could recognize that she was under control.
> 
> er...off my soap box of sorts, for now...



I hate when my dog pulls and lunges at people she meets but the problem with her and other small dogs is not necessarily the owner but the people who greet the small dogs. When a person comes to meet my dog, I ask them to stand back until she sits quietly. But when I try to calm her down and get her to sit,they come forward and say, 'It's okay, she's small!" It has nothing to do with size, it has to do with manners. Of course, they wouldn't say it's okay if it was a Lab or a Greate Dane. So it's not just the owner's fault. Also, I have to put her on a tether in the back because my area isn't fenced. My neighbour likes to sit outside so when he's out there, she starts barking because she wants his attention. I asked him nicely to not pay any attention to her until she stops barking. But he's all worried about the neighbours so he comes over. So of course, she stops barking. And he says, 'See?" So I get pissed off because then he wonders why she barks every time he's out there. 

Anyway, off my soap box now....

Harnesses tend to teach the dog to pull more but they are easier on the dog's trachea obviously. The haltis and gentle leaders are okay but not really for small dogs. However if your dog doesn't pull, then a harness is okay. there are the step in ones and the ones that go around the body, which I find are harder to put on.


----------



## Evie (May 2, 2008)

Love's_Sophie said:


> Ahh...
> 
> See, I have seen these used, and there is more pressure put on the throat than if you were to just use a collar, which perplexes me, because when you choose to use a harness, most owners are trying to avoid that throat pressure


As previously mentioned, YMMV.  We have not found any pressure to be present, whatsoever. In fact, the harness typically falls at the same place as the Guardian, if sized appropriately. Furthermore, the (several) collars we have tried put far more pressure on them than *any* harness ever has.


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

I don't think harnesses teach a dog to pull more. I got Max an Easy Walk harness and he immediately walked like a gentleman in it. Well not immediately. It took exactly one charge at a squirrel, which resulting in him being hurled around to face me and he never tried it again. My only complaint is, it doesn't look as comfortable since it ends up around their arm pits. But he doesn't seem to mind too much. It's also very easy to put on. You slip is over their head and then do one buckle under their chest. As long as you have it fitted correctly, it's safe and effective for walking your dog.


----------

